

DRAW: A Recurrent Neural Network For Image Generation [pdf] - fitzwatermellow
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1502.04623.pdf

======
egfx
There was a web app that let you draw with your mouse and get back real image
results based approximately on what you drew. I think it even had an API. It
was impressive and great for animal drawings like cats, dogs and chickens.
Wonder if anybody can link to it again..

~~~
zo1
Here you go:
[http://labs.systemone.at/retrievr/](http://labs.systemone.at/retrievr/)

~~~
egfx
Thank you! Something like this, exactly.

led me to google search by sketch.

------
redlabs4000
Is there code for this?

